
Early Color Television - brudgers
https://www.earlytelevision.org/color_tv_cooper.html
======
ananonymoususer
While reading this, I came across mention that Los Angeles was operating with
a 50Hz AC grid in the 1940s. This was very surprising to me because 20 years
after the switch (in 1948), I began to tinker with electronics, and I never
encountered any legacy 50Hz appliances. Here's an interesting history of the
issue: [https://gizmodo.com/before-1948-las-power-grid-was-
incompati...](https://gizmodo.com/before-1948-las-power-grid-was-incompatible-
with-the-r-1683629042)

~~~
simonblack
_and I never encountered any legacy 50Hz appliances._

It's very unlikely that many appliances from that era would have been
dependent on the mains frequency. As far as the appliance would be concerned,
as long as the mains was close enough to the 'standard' voltage, pretty much
any mains frequency would work normally.

About the only thing I was able to think of from that era which would have
been mains-frequency dependent was electric wall-clocks.

And, as the article mentioned, turntables. Though electric turntables were
fairly rare in my experience till about the early 50s, clockwork being the
norm. Remember those wind-up gramophones and the brittle 78 rpm shellac
records?

Both of those would have a very-high priority to be replaced as quickly as
possible when the local mains frequency was altered.

